# 6 Nations Rugby - Ireland



## bensoneb (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi,

6 Nations starts this weekend. Are there any Irish around the Barcelona area who will be supporting the team on Saturday and if so, where will you be?

Thanks,


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry to disappoint you but its gona be another Welsh grand slam year


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

RichTUK said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but its gona be another Welsh grand slam year


:flypig:


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

Six Nations prediction

England Grand Slam
France 
Ireland 
Wales 
Italy 
Scotland


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

wiggytheone said:


> Six Nations prediction
> 
> England Grand Slam
> France
> ...


England Grand Slam
France 
Ireland
Italy
Scotland
Wales 

So agreement really - just fiddling with the also-rans...


----------



## FletchinFrance (Aug 25, 2012)

jimenato said:


> England Grand Slam
> France
> Ireland
> Italy
> ...


Yep, got to agree really. There's myself, a guy who supports Ireland and about six French guys and a Dutchman, who follow the rugby all round France on a regular basis.
I support England and Scotland, the other guy supports England and Ireland, the French guys obviously support France and the Dutch guy has not got a clue about what is going on at all, but he is good a fetching beer at the matches as he takes part in the Iron Man competitions round Europe. Anyway, on Saturday, for the first evening match e shall all go to the local rugby supporting bar and enjoy the match in the time honoured way. After that, for the following matches we take it in turns for the group to go to each others houses to watch the six nations. Except for the France/England matches, which is always watched with all the other French guys and the local rugby club members back in the 'sport bar'. A great way to pass the time until March when, hopefully, the Spring will be fast approaching.

Le Coque es morte. Fletch.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

I think people are reading to much into Wales last 7 defeats in a row. 3 of those games were losses to Australia with a combined loosing margin of only 11 points, so very close games. We got the grand slam last year even though we were written off before the tournament started. I'm Pretty confident we will get the win over Ireland on the opening game to make it 4 wins over the Irish on the bounce.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

We shall be watching at various houses this year as the only non-Spanish bar (mine) closed in the summer. It has re-opened as an excellent bar restaurant (Mingo - well worth a visit) but no sports.

It's all shown on Spanish telly and some of our bars around here will show it but you can never be sure. Rugby in Spain is on the up - 18th in the IRB world rankings - only 6 places behind Scotland but that of course is a world away.


----------



## bensoneb (Feb 27, 2012)

Ah RichTUK, what can I say only..... that's what you get for not answering the question I actually asked!!! Sorry, can't find how to do a smiley face!!!


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

hee hee, to be fair i dont think any of the other replies answered you either


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

The only real surprise was Italy beating France. Neither Scotland nor Wales played badly but I must say that it looks like Sunday's match (Ireland v England) looks crucial. 

I have to put my money on England - they look pretty awesome at the moment.

I will await my final table prediction until after the weekend.


----------



## FletchinFrance (Aug 25, 2012)

jimenato said:


> The only real surprise was Italy beating France. Neither Scotland nor Wales played badly but I must say that it looks like Sunday's match (Ireland v England) looks crucial.
> 
> I have to put my money on England - they look pretty awesome at the moment.
> 
> I will await my final table prediction until after the weekend.


Yep. A very enjoyable opening weekends rugby, looking forward to this weekend.
The highlight of the weekend was Italy's win over France. Not because it was France, but the way Italy have improved over the last three seasons. I reckon it won't be long, 

after a good six nations, before you start seeing some of the "not quite good enough "
players from the UK drifting south to extend their rugby lives. Possibly a few more from the Southern Hemisphere moving north. Watch this space. Fletch.


----------

